# Catching Flounder & Mangroves with THIS Bait!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

VIDEO: https://youtu.be/den8ak0vzG0

What's going on my fellow pier anglers!? Alright so awhile ago , me and my brother headed out in search of some table fare; AKA Mangrove Snapper. Went and caught us some live bait before heading to the spot, which turned out to be a very good decision. Caught some live pinfish, live finger mullet, & even some LY's. Started throwing near some structure & BOOM I hook up not to a Mangrove, but a Flounder! I even got back to back Flatties which was super cool. The Mangrove bite was sure down on this day, but the Flounder bite made up for it. Anyways, It seems as the flounder bite has stopped the past two weeks or so. My guess is that they are headed up near the mouth of rivers right now. The mangroves, well it’s just a matter of finding them. Once you do, you’ll catch multiple fish on most occasions. Anyways, I’ll leave a video up above if anyone wants to check out this insane action! Tight lines folks!


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Another comment with the mangroves, be sure to use light leader when fishing for them. They are extremely finicky. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Two of my favorite fish to fish for land based


----------

